# Biken mit dem Förster



## Ripman (4. Juni 2007)

Tach Leute,

wie aus dem Clubkalender hervorgeht, steht für den kommenden Sonntag, 10.06.2007, eine Clubtour an.

Unter dem Motto:

*Biken mit dem Förster*

wird uns Bernhart Naujack sein Revier im Binger Wald zeigen und gleichzeitig bei dieser Gelegenheit gerne Fragen zum Wald usw. beantworten. 

Nach der sehr schönen und informativen Tour im Vorjahr können wir uns also auch dieses Mal wieder auf einen abwechselungsreichen Ausflug freuen. 

Aus organisatorischen Gründen (Bernhards Helfer sind bei einem anderen Event im Einsatz), wird es allerdings dieses Jahr keine der legendären Bratwürste vom Wildschwein geben. Bernhard plant aber auf jeden Fall eine Einkehr, wo, wollte er allerdings nicht verraten 
*
Wann:* Sonntag, 10.06.2007, 11:00 Uhr
*Wo:*     Treffpunkt Sportplatz Wald-Algesheim
*Was:*   ca. 40km Cross-Country, ca. 1000 hm

*Anfahrt per Google Map* 

*Anmeldung bis spätestens Donnerstag, 07.06.2007*, bei mir, oder in diesem Thread, damit Bernhard ein wenig Planungssicherheit hat.

*Gäste sind herzlich willkommen, es besteht Helmpflicht, die Teilnahme ist kostenlos. Es wird Pannen- aber kein Reparaturservice geboten.*

Bernhard wird Länge und Anspruch der Tour den Teilnehmern anpassen, es wird definitiv keine Rennveranstaltung werden.

Alla dann, Bernhard freut sich auf rege Teilnahme.

Bis denne

Jürgen


----------



## fully olli (4. Juni 2007)

Hi Jürgen,
ich bin am Sonntag dabei.

Gruß Olli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Markus B. (4. Juni 2007)

Hallo das Klappt bei mir leider nicht! Muß morgens auf eine Kindstaufe.
Viel Spass.
Markus


----------



## Mr Cannondale (4. Juni 2007)

Bei dieser sagenumwogenen Tour bin ich natürlich auch dabei: mal sehen, welche 
neuen Trials Bernhart uns diesmal zeigt


----------



## Mr. Hide (4. Juni 2007)

Ich bin auch dabei.

Endlich wieder Binger Wald! 

I freu mi, Jens


----------



## Christian M (5. Juni 2007)

Ich bin dieses Jahr auch wieder dabei. Da die erste Tour ja schon so genial war , lasse ich mir die Neuauflage nicht entgehen. 
Bis Sonntag

Christian


----------



## X-Präsi (5. Juni 2007)

Mal schauen, ob ich Ausgang bekomme...


----------



## Jens77 (5. Juni 2007)

Ich bin auf jeden Fall dabei.

Gruß Jens


----------



## radicalric (5. Juni 2007)

Ich will auch mit und bringe noch wenn's klappt 4 weitere Mountainbiker mit.
Bis Sonntag, Gruß Torsten


----------



## Raschauer (5. Juni 2007)

Bin auch dabei


----------



## carboni (5. Juni 2007)

jo i a


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rockside (5. Juni 2007)

Ich mach auch mit bei der Tour mit dem Försterle.

Bis denne, Rolf


----------



## matthias2003 (6. Juni 2007)

Hallo,

Mareike und ich kommen auch!

Matthias


----------



## Raschauer (7. Juni 2007)

Ich komme am Sonntag doch nicht mit.
Gruß

Clemens


----------



## matthias2003 (8. Juni 2007)

Hallo,

muss nun leider auch absagen!
Mareike und ich kommen nicht!

Sorry
Matthias


----------



## Mr Cannondale (9. Juni 2007)

Wer mit mir nach Wald Algesheim radeln will: Treffpunkt in Bingerbrück auf den Parkplatz an der Nahe um 10 Uhr bzw. 9 Uhr 15 in Heidenfahrt am Rhein


----------



## carboni (9. Juni 2007)

Gute Besserung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ripman (9. Juni 2007)

@Uwe: Ich bin um 10:00 Uhr in Bingen.

CU

Jürgen


----------



## [email protected] (9. Juni 2007)

Hallo,

bin zwar spät dran, aber ich hoffe das noch ein Platz für mich frei ist  

@Uwe
Nehmt ihr den "Standardweg" von Bingerbrück aus in den Binger Wald? Dann würde ich mich ab dem Prinzenkopf bei euch ranhängen  
Welche Uhrzeit ? 10:20 , 10:30 Uhr etwa ?

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Mr Cannondale (9. Juni 2007)

Ich weis nicht wo der Prinzenkopf ist, aber wir fahren den Standartweg durch die 
Weinberge und das Wäldchen nach Wald Algesheim


----------



## [email protected] (9. Juni 2007)

@Uwe

Der Prinzenkopf ist der Aussichtsplatz etwas überhalb vom Eingang des Trails zur Jugendherrberge. Ich dachte ihr fahrt Prinzenkopf, Heilig Kreuz, Lärchenwiese, Waldalgesheim.

Wenn du den Weg durch die Weinberge Richtung Weiler meinst, siehe Bild, würde ich an der Abzweigung (rotes Kreuz) warten. 
10.30 Uhr ok ?

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Mr Cannondale (9. Juni 2007)

Geht in Ordnung: an der Abzweigung (rotes Kreuz) 10 Uhr 30


----------



## [email protected] (9. Juni 2007)

... ok, bis morgen früh dann ...


----------



## wunjo (10. Juni 2007)

Hallo zusammen,
allen Beteiligten , vorallem Bernhart und seiner "Crew" vielen Dank für die gelungene Tour und dem kulinarischem Abschluss.
ich hoffe ihr seid noch alle trocken nach Hause gekommen
Grüße Jörg


----------



## X-Präsi (11. Juni 2007)

Jou Bernhard,

das war mal wieder ne feine GEschichte. Vom ersten bis zum letzten Weizen ähm Trail ein Genuss 

Schee wars! 

Danke auch an Deine fleissigen Helfer!


----------



## Ripman (11. Juni 2007)

Präsi schrieb:


> Jou Bernhard,
> 
> das war mal wieder ne feine GEschichte. Vom ersten bis zum letzten Weizen ähm Trail ein Genuss
> 
> ...



Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen. Danke auch von meiner Seite. Vielleicht passt dieses Jahr ja noch ein zweiter Termin.

CU

Jürgen


----------



## [email protected] (11. Juni 2007)

Auch von mir ein großes Dankeschön dem Guide, den Helfern und den geduldigen Bikern bei der Pannenpause  

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rockside (11. Juni 2007)

Ein prima Tourchen war das, mit allem gespickt wie das Biken Spass macht und auch noch mit einem gelungen Abschluss beim Grillen. Auch meinen Dank an Bernhard und den Grillmeister mit Helferlein.
Ich habe auch noch ein paar Bildchen, leider wieder klein, ich hab das mit den Bildern immer noch nicht richtig im Griff. Mit Doppelklicken auf den Bildern werden se wenigstens noch ein bischen größer.

Grüsse,

Rolf


----------



## Rockside (11. Juni 2007)

Und noch ein paar:


----------



## Ripman (12. Juni 2007)

@Rolf: Es ist eigentlich ganz einfach und es sollte Dir nach kurzer Zeit auch gelingen. 

Erstmal bei Deiner Kamera eine vernünftige Auflösung einstellen (fein oder superfein; so wird das jedenfalls bei meinem Gerät bezeichnet), damit erhälst Du schon mal Bilder in mehr als ausreichender Qualität.

Dann erstellst Du Dir hier im Forum ein Bilderalbum in der Fotogalerie. Dort steht Dir eine Menge Speicherplatz zur Verfügung und kannst Bilder auch > 60kb hochladen.

Wenn Du Deine Bilder alle in Deinem Album gesichert hast, kannst Du entweder in Deinem Posting einen Link darauf erzeugen: Bild anklicken, (die Angaben in der Adresszeile Deines Browsers kopieren: markieren / kopieren(Strg-C)), dann Dein Posting aufrufen, ein Wort im Text markieren, das Symbol in der Menüleiste ("Link einfügen", Weltkugel mit Kettenglied) anklicken und die gespeicherten Angaben in das sich öffnende Feld einfügen (Strg-V), mit OK bestätigen. Jetzt ist das Wort blau markiert und kann angeklickt werden (Link).

Oder in Deinem Album ein Bild in der großen Ansicht mit der rechten Maustaste anklicken und Eigenschaften wählen. Im folgenden Popup-Fenster dann den Link markieren und kopieren (Strg-C). In Deinem Posting an beliebiger Stelle klicken (Cursor blinkt), in der Menüleiste auf "Grafik einfügen" klicken (dritter Knopf rechts von der Weltkugel) und im folgenden Popup-Fenster den kopierten Link einfügen (Strg-V), mit OK bestätigen. Jetzt wird Dein Bild direkt in der Originalgröße im Text platziert. Bei Bedarf noch eine Erklärung anfügen und fertig. So kannst Du auch mehrere Bilder hintereinander dort einfügen.

Probiere es mal aus, ich hoffe ich habe mich verständlich ausgedrückt.

CU

Jürgen

P.S.: Hat das einen bestimmten Grund, warum Du alles so verniedlichst (Tourchen, Helferlein, Försterle)?? Liest sich merkwürdig, ehrlich gesagt.


----------

